# Brine



## kit s (Apr 18, 2018)

So wet or dry?
Seen both types pf brine here. Is it the type of meat that dictates your preference? Maybe the cure difference? The cut of meat? Your intended product for use?
I mean both work, and I am just curious of what type brine you would use on pork, fish, birds, and beef?
Smoke or cooking times I figure depends on cold vs. hot. Type of device used in process etc.
but the brine is a whole different cat.
Curious me.:rolleyes:


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 18, 2018)

My rule for non-fish meats: 
-if intended for cooking and if the final product is to be moist and juicy - wet cure (cooked ham, chops, birds)
- if the meat is to be air dryed or fried to a crunchy finish - dry cure (dry ham, bresaola, pancetta, bacon, coppa, lomo)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2018)

Depends on what "Brine" you're talking about.
Some call "Wet Curing" a Brine, but I only call a Brine  as to what I put Chicken Breasts or a Turkey in to help to keep it from drying out when Smoking or cooking. (No cure involved)

If you're talking about a "Curing Brine", there are many reasons why different people choose Dry or Wet on various meats.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 18, 2018)

Either one will work in just about any situation. 
Personally I prefer a dry cure, unless the meat is real thick, over 3" thick.
Then I use a brine cure, cause I inject the brine into the meat so it cures from the inside out & the outside in.
Al


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 18, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/brining-as-pertaining-to-meat-fish.274682/


----------



## kit s (Apr 18, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Depends on what "Brine" you're talking about.
> Some call "Wet Curing" a Brine, but I only call a Brine  as to what I put Chicken Breasts or a Turkey in to help to keep it from drying out when Smoking or cooking. (No cure involved)
> 
> If you're talking about a "Curing Brine", there are many reasons why different people choose Dry or Wet on various meats.
> ...


Agree


----------



## kit s (Apr 18, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Either one will work in just about any situation.
> Personally I prefer a dry cure, unless the meat is real thick, over 3" thick.
> Then I use a brine cure, cause I inject the brine into the meat so it cures from the inside out & the outside in.
> Al


Agree


----------



## phatbac (Apr 18, 2018)

When i make jerky, i don't call it brining, but i cure in a wet marinade for 3-7 days. i mix some wet and dry ingredients as well as cure #1 and massage the meat every 12 hours or so and rotate/move it around at that time. i keep it all in the fridge.
View media item 547411
When i doing turkey or chicken, sometimes i put what would be a brining solution (usually something flavored like creole butter or other flavored marinade) and  inject into the bird before cooking/smoking. Sometimes I like to brine before for 4-24 hours in a brine solution depending on how big the pieces or the whole bird is.













brine.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jul 14, 2017


















creolebutter.jpeg



__ phatbac
__ Dec 15, 2016






When i do ribs or CSR's or even beef roast i will put a rub (or Worcestershire and some seasoning) and this is a dry brine on the meat.












chicNrib.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jul 18, 2017


















bbrub.jpg



__ phatbac
__ May 15, 2017






Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 18, 2018)

I have been using all different methods for the last 6 months or so . They all have a plus in my opinion , but it's got to the point that whole chickens , or chicken parts have to be brine cured . Just so good . Even if I'm grilling legs and thighs ,,, into a brine cure and injected .


----------

